
Who Decided It Was Bad to Be Fat? - ohjeez
https://www.sapiens.org/column/curiosities/fat-acceptance/
======
ohiovr
Doctors in the 70s equated obesity with bad health. I have a vintage doctors
office scale that has the model name health-o-meter

Look at the pictures of people in the 70s and it was rare to see what we do
now.

Maybe hauling a whole shopping cart full of Mountain Dew 2 liters and drinking
it doesn’t lead to good health.

Doctors don’t preach it anymore because people don’t listen so why bother?

------
LinuxBender
This is an interesting perspective.

When I look around me, I don't see anyone over the age of 60 that is obese.
Where did they all go?

~~~
_Schizotypy
They died from obesity related pathology

